# how do I install rheingold?



## samooo (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello,
I have ista p V3.53 and rheingold 3:53 + tools downloaded and I do not
know how to install it


can her help me? in German would be better



nice greetings from Germany




hallo, ich habe ista-p v3.53 und rheingold 3.53 + tools runtergeladen und ich weiss nicht wie ich es installieren soll

könnt ihr mir helfen?

in deutsche wäre besser


schöne grüße aus deutschland


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I do not speak German, but I can give you instructions in English if you like:

PM'd


----------



## CityAeroBoy (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Almaretto, could I have the English version please. Manmy thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

CityAeroBoy said:


> Hi Almaretto, could I have the English version please. Manmy thanks


PM'd


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Almaretto said:


> I do not speak German, but I can give you instructions in English if you like:
> 
> PM'd


Mind if I get those instructions also. Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ausfahrt said:


> Mind if I get those instructions also. Thanks


PM'd


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Can I get the software and the instructions please?
thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shikbas said:


> Can I get the software and the instructions please?
> thanks


I do not have the software to share, just the install instructions.


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, 
could I get the instructions please?
thanks


----------



## CityAeroBoy (Jun 9, 2016)

*Installing Rheingold*

Hi Mateos, Although it's in German I think, If you use windows you will recognise the selections they are using. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GFqfBImYsiU. Good luck.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Mateos said:


> Hi,
> could I get the instructions please?
> thanks


PM'd


----------



## newbiemmerfest (May 21, 2017)

Can I get the install instructions as well? Thanks.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

*STICKY THREAD:BEGINNER'S GUIDE TO BMW ISTA+ *


----------

